# How do you store your ammo?



## KMixson (Jan 11, 2015)

How would be the best way to store ammo? I would like to store my ammo in an airtight box without it being in ammo cans. I do not want it in my safe. I have it in coolers right now. What do you use that works well?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 11, 2015)

In a cool dry place. 
I have mine in plastic ammo cans in the bedroom closet.


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 12, 2015)

On a metal bookshelf in the closet. 
Tim


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 13, 2015)

KMixson said:


> How would be the best way to store ammo?



Up against the furnace in cardboard boxes right next to the cans of old paint thinner. :mrgreen: 





*( mine is in bedroom side attic all in ammo boxes)*


----------



## #1chickenpimp (Jan 13, 2015)

in a old non-working icebox in work shop.... behind the welding rods


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Since I'm a welder in addition to being a shooter....I built a 6' high 3' wide, by 3' deep safe, using 1/8 plate, double wall construction, with 5/8" fire rock insulation. Also has a door of similar construction, with a heavy duty hasp and a discus-type lock. Weighs about a thousand pounds. But, large enough to hold all the ammo I will ever buy or reload. All ammo is kept in either factory boxes, or the Case-Gard plastic reloading boxes. I keep a few bags of desiccant, as well as a rechargeable-type dehumidifier in there, to combat moisture.


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 6, 2015)

In ammo cans with a bag of desiccant in each one.


----------



## Abraham (Apr 6, 2015)

All over the house in piles tbh lol. Most of my 9mm ammo is in a safe but there is .357 in various places around the living room and bedroom. Have at least a few hundred rounds of 9mm and .22 in every vehicle. I have a serious problem with ammo inventory that needs fixed.

Just looking around the room, 200rds of .357 on the desk with about 30 rds of green tip .223. 28 rounds of .22 shorts, 25 rds of .223 blanks, 20 rds of tracer .223, 3 rds of Winchester critical defense 9mm. Table over to the right has 300 rds of .22/250 with a small can of various length slugs and buckshots on the floor. Turning around, there are about 800rds of .22 bought Saturday in a sack on the floor. 14 pmags loaded with green tips on the coffee table. Roughly 1,000 7.62 loose in a cardboard box beside it. Some high brass shot shells I can't make out from here also on the coffee table, maybe 20 rds. Opening up the desk drawer reveals 4 Glock 17 mags loaded, two with Tulammo, two with hollow points.


----------



## Keystone (Apr 6, 2015)

I have an 8'X8' concrete storm room in my basement. Safe is in that room as is the ammo. About the best place to put it.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 7, 2015)

in my gun safe. some of my bulk ammo is in ammo cans in the safe


----------



## rktman (Apr 8, 2015)

True story, running the river one morning my friends & I saw a greenish box in a pile of rootwads. We fished it out but it had been there a long time. Gave it the shake test and something was inside. We opened it up and there was dry pair of socks, a digital camera, and some 410 shells. All were bone dry. It was a GI 40mm ammo can and I certainly have a new respect for those things. We later found out that it had been washed down river a few miles (yes we found the owner and gave it back to them).


----------



## DaleH (Apr 8, 2015)

I like this idea ... 

Big cooler located in cool/dry corner of the basement, stored away from any other combustible materials. Then line it w/ 2 alternating layers of 5/8" sheetrock. Gives some protection in the event of a fire.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 9, 2015)

Most is in original boxes in my gun case/cabinet but I have some in a plastic water tight ammo box out in the shed. This box was formerly used to keep my ammo in when going to/from or during duck hunts. It's definitely water proof.


----------

